# Best Place to Purchase Cheese?



## jimf (Feb 20, 2013)

Is Costco the best place to buy cheese?  I recently got an AMNPS and want to put it to work.


----------



## bigrub (Feb 20, 2013)

it is the best place I have found


----------



## roller (Feb 20, 2013)

I get all my cheese at Sam`s Club except the Rat cheese that I buy. I have to get it at a local butcher shop...


----------



## venture (Feb 20, 2013)

You won't go wrong at Costco.

But?  I have noticed that even commodity type cheese is great after smoking and resting.

I only smoke a "gourmet" cheese for a real treat or for a picky neighbor who supplies it.

Then again, our cheese is used for snack type lunches more than for formal occasions.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 20, 2013)

I watch all the sales papers every week and if I see cheese under $3/lb I go buy some, if I see anything at a good price I go buy it. I have 100# of raw meat in my freezer right now just because I couldn't pass up the prices!


----------



## largeneal (Feb 20, 2013)

Costco is good for EVERYTHING (a store where you can buy meat, cheese, tennis balls, and CASKETS is a winner in my book).  BUT a store like Fresh Market/Whole Foods has a good selection, too.  Trader Joe's if you have one (we don't) is a "treasure hunt" store where they rotate products and based on its novelty, makes one inclined to buy (Costco has similar items, but no where on the scale of Trader Joe's).  You'd be amazed at some of the stuff you end up with leaving there.  

-nmr


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Feb 21, 2013)

Trader Joe's is a good place to buy specialty cheeses at decent prices. The Trader Joe's Double Cream Gouda, imported from Holland, is my favorite cheese to smoke.


----------

